# What year is this Schwinn b6?



## csx65 (Jun 2, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what year this Schwinn is. The Serial # is I42653 and it has (The World) Head badge. It came from the original owner. Thanks.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2011)

Probably a 46
Some early 46s started with the letter I, because that is where they left off when the war started. 
Most of the early B6s are stamped A B C and so forth.

I could be wrong, but I don't think that any other B6 models were stamped with the letter I.


----------



## ballooney (Jun 3, 2011)

If it's a '46 it will have the tapered kickstand. It will be thinner where it makes contact with the ground tapering thicker as you move up the stand. It's a one year only characteristic.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 3, 2011)

My Superior has the tapered stand, but the Sturmey Archer hub is 49.  Hmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## ballooney (Jun 4, 2011)

I know '46 = tapered kickstand holds for ballooners.  Unsure about lightweights and others.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2011)

I just finished cleaning up a B6 model that I'm pretty sure is a 47 model because of the standard frame features and serial number that starts with the letter D.

But, it has what appears to be original to the bike, a tapered kick stand and threaded   tank straps.

Both of those features are said to be strictly 46 model year only.

The letter D serial number would probably make it a late 47 at best, so having the tapered stand and the threaded bosses inside the tank is odd.

They could be later additions added by someone else, but they look to have always been there.

Since that's the way I found it, that's the way I'll leave it, but if asked, I will always say that it is a 47 model, based on the serial number.


----------



## pedaling pete (Jun 4, 2011)

Does the bike have knurled S-2 rims?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2011)

No,

Lobdell drop centers.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an IXXXXX serial number B6 bike without the tapered stand.  The tapered stand could have been replaced anytime in it's 60+ year history.  They were prone to failure so it's not unrealistic that some were replaced at some point.  My bike has lobdell center drops, threaded tank supports and small diameter springer fork rods which are all early post war characteristics, so I believe it to be a 1946.  Your bike looks like a 1946 with an IXXXXX serial number.


----------



## csx65 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes the kick stand is tapered. And the rims are smooth. Thanks for all the help. Mark


----------

